# Lake Hazards??



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I plan to start fishing Livingston in the near future and would like to know just how bad are the hidden hazards on the lake? I haven't been on the lake in about 40 years!! Even then it was only a time or two, so you can see that I know nothing about Livingston.
Any and all help/advice would be greatly appreciated.
I'm planning to come to the fish fry next month to meet some of ya'll and I'm going to wear out some ears at that time.....please have patience with me. LOL
Thanks


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Be very careful of the rock quarry in Bethy creek....seen a lot of boats damaged there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you have a GPS....we have several routes marked, and a hundred bad stumps. Generally speaking, the east shoreline is clear within a couple hundred yards of boat houses except memorial point, from there to Penwaugh. Roadbed area clear, north of Indian hills pretty clear except ne shore. Open lake is generally the worst.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

With the lake down two feet it is deceptive. You see a lot of stumps sticking up about two feet. One might assume that all of the stumps are visible.
Those visible are the one that have rotted off at the normal water level.
But there are stumps that are now about two feet below the surface that had rotted off when the lake was down four feet after Rita and the last bad dry spell.
Under normal lake level this still submerged stumps pass under the boat. Now they are the hidden enemy of props and lower units.
If you see any float plastic jugs they are normally trot lines but some are marking stumps so stay clear.
Be safe by keeping all eyes in the boat on the look out until you establish a safe route.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Just a heads up, another thread contains a GPX file with stumps marked. We took my Dad's taller 19 footer for a spin around the lake this past Saturday, I kept my GPS where I could see it and noticed that a lot of the stumps we saw were not shown on the GPS.

I suggest taking it fairly easy the first couple of trips out and keeping a sharp look out for stumps. It is nice that they are visible with the lake a couple of feet down.

I was a little shocked at how dense the stump areas were in the middle of the lake.

Years ago I picked up my aluminum prop from rebuild at Bauman's and within one hour on the water I was idling back with a mangled prop. Another reason I'm glad I now sport a SS prop.

Good luck,

Scott


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Be wary of large birds "standing" on water in the middle of the lake. They are nature's warning signs


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I do appreciate all the responses......please keep them coming.
What's it like north of the 190 bridge and is the fishing good up that way?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Snus said:


> I do appreciate all the responses......please keep them coming.
> What's it like north of the 190 bridge and is the fishing good up that way?


Very stumpy outside of the river channel. The river is crooked as a dogs hind leg and unmarked one mile above the bridge. Hard to follow without a good gps.
Bass fishing is better up that way since there are less bulkhead shore line and more cover. The major creeks are also good. The river at Hyw 19 will be full of spawn run white bass in a couple of months.
Crappie in the early spring IF they make a come back after a poor showing this year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

North of the 190 bridge, are you kidding!! No man has ever returned from north of the bridge, back when,....
No, just had to joke some. 
The lake is even more stumped filled north of the bridge and extreme caution must be used in getting around, a good GPS is a necessity.
South of the 190 bridge there are areas of pretty dense woods now with the lake low, and even more a couple feet below them.
I know a couple of them in a personnel sort of manner, and found them disagreeable to say the least.
The safe route from the mid lake area to the south lake is like what Mark said, down the east bank a 150 yards out and then closer when you get to Memorial point and stay close)75 yards out) again until you pass the slough that goes back to the left and creeker's boathouse, t_he white one with a cover on the west side of the cove_, and ole _reel time_ or something like that hasa place across it, but where the point across from creeker's boat house across to the point where the scrap metal man has his on point(east side of cove from creeker's) there is a gap in the Jennings slough woods if you line up with the water tower across the bay and head that way until you are half way into the bay, then you safe to miss what you see, for a while.
If the lake gets lower all bets are off.
I can go down the middle of the lake and zig zag a little and make a pretty straight run, but the pucker factor is higher there!
So I go the safe route. 
BTW Donald's cut from memorial point to the island with the bay behind you where the sail boat used to be, is not safe anymore, I nicked one coming out last trip.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, that is a very detailed stump report right there Mr Shadslinger, *BUT *I have no clue where Memorial Point, the slough, creeker's boathouse, or the scrap metal man is or any other landmarks at this point. LOL
I'm just going to have to hire you to take me fishing and show me around the lake one day soon after it cools off a little. How's that?
It is my understanding that Lee can teach me a few things about my Lowrance HDS 8 also, so I would like to spend some time with him whenever we both get the chance. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool that will work the best, in the mean time that is all local knowledge, and now you know the names to throw around and can get a better idea as you go.
maybe someone will re post that recent thread about a safe route, i dk how to post drawings, etc...
See you later and welcome.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Or you could just travel with the Raysor luck, Loy has seen it many times and still no stumps we have hit, that I know of, haha


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

markbrumbaugh;56643 you have a GPS....we have several routes marked said:


> Thanks Mark. I have always thought middle of the lake was the deepest until seeing those stalks looking bird on a stump right smack in the middle of the lake. Becareful out there fellas.


----------

